# Graph paper PDF generator



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

I've used this site from time to time, generates a PDF of graph paper in standard paper sizes, with variable line weight, lines/inch/centimeter, border size, etc. Handy for drawings, thought maybe some might find it useful.

Graph paper generator

Dan


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Never seem that before. Pretty cool. Thanks


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I like it. Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a link to down loadable software that will print graph paper directly from your computer. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles but it works pretty good- GRAPH PAPER

Lew


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to Dan and Lew!


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

Interesting site Lew. I'll have to check out the "Pieces From Plywood" program.

BTW with the pdf site I mentioned, once you dl the pdf you can print it from Acrobat ;-)

Dan


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Dan. I usually just make a copy from the single sheet that I have left. But this is far superior.

Thanks for providing the link.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

That is great

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Now I will not have to buy graph paper.

Of course the printer ink for these might cost more than buying the graph paper from your local supply store. But it could be handy when you need just a page or two for something you are working on.


----------



## DanM (Mar 30, 2008)

Bill - My Brother laser is STILL running on the original toner cartridge after about 4 years of moderate use, so in my case anyway the local supply store would have to have some awfully cheap graph paper! ;-)

In addition to the cost & convenience, what I really like about the site is that you can set any conceivable line spacing, weight etc.

Dan


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

On Ya Dan, thanks.


----------

